# boot camp l'enlever?



## whiplash (23 Avril 2006)

salut,

je sais qu'il y a beaucoup de post sur le bootcamp, mais jai un imac intel 20'' depuis quelques mois jai lacher pc car j'étais tout simplement tanner et aussi pour mieux m'orienter dans mon choix de carrière.  Boot camp enfin sorti je ne sais pas trop coi en faire devrais-je le télécharger (je dois avouer que jai bien envie de jouer à mes anciens jeux) ? Beaucoup de gens disent que les ordinateurs apple roulent windows mieux qu'un pc lui même et j'ai de très bon ''feedback'' de tout ceux qui l'ont essayer.  Je suis quasiment devenu anti windows et je voudrais seulement savoir si a tout moment il est facile de supprimer la partition windows de son ordinateur?

merci des infos

cya


----------



## Alex6 (24 Avril 2006)

Il est très facile de supprimer windows qui a été installé avec bootcamp (et heureusement). Si l'on veut supprimer windows, il suffit de démarrer sous OS X, de lancer l'utilitaire bootcamp et de choisir de supprimer la partition qui a été créée pour windows. La partition qui avait été créée pour windows sera alors réintégrée à la partition OS X, sans aucune manipulation (formatage ou autre) et donc sans aucune perte de fichiers.


----------



## Meow the Catz (24 Avril 2006)

Je trouve qu'ils sont fort chez Apple  Parce que sous windows, va donc partitionner un disque, ou le réintégrer, tu dois utiliser des outils comme partition magic et ça prend un temps considérable 

Bravo Apple


----------



## canibal (24 Avril 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve qu'ils sont fort chez Apple  Parce que sous windows, va donc partitionner un disque, ou le réintégrer, tu dois utiliser des outils comme partition magic et ça prend un temps considérable
> 
> Bravo Apple



Même pas vrai il y 'a le DOS pour tout ça 

roo ça me donne envie d'acheter un imac moi toutes ces histoires de bootcamp... pff


----------



## whiplash (24 Avril 2006)

Toujours impressioné de la vitesse des réponses sur macgé  merci encore, mais je crois bien que etant donné que CoD 2 le jeux que j'aurais aimé joué et guitar pro 5 un logiciel que j'utilise beaucoup sont annoncé pour le mois de mai sur mac j'aime mieux patienté que de revenir en arrière en installant windaube  merci encore

cya


----------



## er_mouloud (29 Juin 2006)

Pas si simple, 

Personnellement, depuis la d&#233;sinstallation de windows par bootcamp je reste bloqu&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cran gris de d&#233;marrage avec la roulette qui tourne sous la pomme....


----------



## TiTNiCo (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un petit soucis pour ma part.
Lorsque je lance l'assistance bootcamp dans utilitaire, celle ci e dit que j'ai un disque partitionné et qu'il faut déjà le repartitionner. C'est bien beau mais il ne me donne pas le choix de le faire...
Vous avez la solution?
Est-ce moi qui vais au mauvais endroit?


----------



## drake94 (3 Mars 2010)

essai deja de faire un clone de ton DDInterne avec Carbon Copy Cloner parce que si j'ai compris t'a deux partions et la seule chose a faire que je vois c'est de reformater ton DDInterne et ensuite d'y placer ton clone...mais je suis pas sur du tout...up svp


----------

